
FT.com / Life & Arts - Lunch with the FT: Biz Stone - atularora
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/a5243058-0ee5-11e0-9ec3-00144feabdc0.html
======
chunkbot
At the bottom of the article is a great summary of Twitter's history. Overall
it's an interesting article, although the writer falls back on a few too many
cliches.

